
English man spends 11 hours trying to make cup of tea with Wi-Fi kettle - MarcScott
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/12/english-man-spends-11-hours-trying-to-make-cup-of-tea-with-wi-fi-kettle?utm_term=Autofeed&CMP=twt_a-technology_b-gdntech#link_time=1476236149
======
charlysl
This is copied from the comment section:

"Well the kettle is back online and responding to voice control, but now we're
eating dinner in dark while lights download a firmware update"

If nothing else that line made the article worthwhile.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
This is our future. Tech companies get products 80% there, ship, promise to do
the other 20%, realize it's too hard, and so they leave their products to rot.

Yay. /s

------
glandium
Somehow my brain occulted the "kettle" from the title, and I understood it as
someone trying to heat a cup of tea by applying Wi-Fi microwaves for 11 hours.

------
flukus
And there are still people here that think the IoT will be brilliant.

~~~
f_allwein
it is, but maybe not for the people using it.

------
noonespecial
Couldn't boil water? Sounds like vapor where?

------
andyjohnson0
Reminded me of the guy who spent an extraordinary amount of time trying to
sign-in to his Google calendar on his Android-enabled fridge [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10732423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10732423)

------
aangjie
Is his name Arthur Dent?

